# Different types of sugars



## yc (Aug 31, 2004)

Does anyone know   
1) do different types of sugars (ie caster sugar, white sugar, brown sugar, muscovado sugar...) in recipes perform different functions in the cooking process beside taste or is there no difference in taste? In other words, can I replace the recipe's sugar with another type of sugar?


----------



## Raine (Aug 31, 2004)

http://www.britishsugar.co.uk/bsweb/educate/types.htm


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 31, 2004)

OK.....what in darnation is _muscovado sugar_?????


----------



## Raine (Aug 31, 2004)

Muscovado sugar  (also called Barbados or moist sugar) :   Muscovado sugar, a British specialty brown sugar, is very dark brown and has a particularly strong molasses flavor. The crystals are slightly coarser and stickier in texture than "regular" brown sugar. 

Light and Dark brown muscovado sugars contain molasses; the darker the colour is, the more molasses and therefore the stronger the flavour. They are used in the same way as light and dark brown soft sugars. (if you can’t get muscovado, use a good quality dark brown sugar)


----------

